# Kohler quits when it gets hot



## tkloss (Sep 21, 2004)

I have snapper tractor with a 14 hp kohler with I/C OHV that quits after about 20 minutes or less if the air temp is warmer. When it quits it now longer has any spark. If I let if cool down for 30 minutes it will start up again. Any ideas?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

try an autolite plug for ohv engines. get em at advance auto. those champion plugs crap out like nothing. when a plug that is bad gets hot it will not spark. found that on another engine. got hot cut off, let it sit for a little then started then cut off again so i put a new autolite in it and it doesn't do it anymore.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

tkloss: Kohler engines are very tempermental. If you can post the model#,spec# & serial# I can further diagnose your problem. I don't think just a new plug will solve the problem.


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

tkloss
To me it sounds like your ignition is breaking down under heat. Most likely it is the condenser. Check into replacing the points and condenser. Now if you have electronic ignition then you'll have to check into the electronic coil to see if that is what is breaking down.

snoman


----------



## tkloss (Sep 21, 2004)

Model # CV14S
SPEC # 1431
SERIAL # 2101603314


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

tkloss:
go to kohler engines.com and download the pdf for your model. Good luck.


----------

